# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تقدم انتخاب در رشته های مصاحبه دار

## zahra_zahra

رعایت حق تقدم انتخاب رشته یعنی چی تو اطلاعیه سنجش برای رشته‌های مصاحبه دار هست ؟

----------


## loading

up

----------


## yasser0411

رشته متمرکز رشته ای هستش که اگه توش قبول بشی مستقیم میری دانشگاه و دیگه مصاحبه و اینجور چیز ها نداره
اما نیمه متمرکز ها اگه توشون قبول بشی میری مصاحبه یا معاینه یا همچین چیزی اگه تو اونا قبول بشی میری دانشگاه
حالا شما اگه بخوای تو این رشته های نیمه متمرکز بخونی باید اون ها رو بالاتر از رشته های متمرکز بزنی چون هر وقت سیستم سنجش تشخیص بده شما تو یه رشته متمرکز قبول شدی دیگه رشته های پایین تر از اون رو بررسی نمیکنه
اما اگه نیمه متمرکز ها بالاتر باشن سنجش بررسی رشته ها رو متوقف نمیکنه و ادامه میده تا توی یک رشته متمرکز قبول بشین

----------


## loading

> رشته متمرکز رشته ای هستش که اگه توش قبول بشی مستقیم میری دانشگاه و دیگه مصاحبه و اینجور چیز ها نداره
> اما نیمه متمرکز ها اگه توشون قبول بشی میری مصاحبه یا معاینه یا همچین چیزی اگه تو اونا قبول بشی میری دانشگاه
> حالا شما اگه بخوای تو این رشته های نیمه متمرکز بخونی باید اون ها رو بالاتر از رشته های متمرکز بزنی چون هر وقت سیستم سنجش تشخیص بده شما تو یه رشته متمرکز قبول شدی دیگه رشته های پایین تر از اون رو بررسی نمیکنه
> اما اگه نیمه متمرکز ها بالاتر باشن سنجش بررسی رشته ها رو متوقف نمیکنه و ادامه میده تا توی یک رشته متمرکز قبول بشین


رشته های شرایط خاص هم از این قانون پیروی میکنن؟

----------


## Raha..sh

> رشته متمرکز رشته ای هستش که اگه توش قبول بشی مستقیم میری دانشگاه و دیگه مصاحبه و اینجور چیز ها نداره
> اما نیمه متمرکز ها اگه توشون قبول بشی میری مصاحبه یا معاینه یا همچین چیزی اگه تو اونا قبول بشی میری دانشگاه
> حالا شما اگه بخوای تو این رشته های نیمه متمرکز بخونی باید اون ها رو بالاتر از رشته های متمرکز بزنی چون هر وقت سیستم سنجش تشخیص بده شما تو یه رشته متمرکز قبول شدی دیگه رشته های پایین تر از اون رو بررسی نمیکنه
> اما اگه نیمه متمرکز ها بالاتر باشن سنجش بررسی رشته ها رو متوقف نمیکنه و ادامه میده تا توی یک رشته متمرکز قبول بشین


یعنی اگه منی که شاهدو انتخاب کردم اسمم رو واسه مصاحبه ندن، یعنی تو یکی از رشته های قبل اون قبول شدم؟

----------


## yasser0411

> یعنی اگه منی که شاهدو انتخاب کردم اسمم رو واسه مصاحبه ندن، یعنی تو یکی از رشته های قبل اون قبول شدم؟


دو تا علت داره
1.یا تراز مورد نیاز دانشگاه رو کسب نکردید یعنی رتبه تون زیاده
2.تو رشته هایی که بالاتر از شاهد زدین البته رشته های متمرکز قبول شدید

----------


## Raha..sh

> دو تا علت داره
> 1.یا تراز مورد نیاز دانشگاه رو کسب نکردید یعنی رتبه تون زیاده
> 2.تو رشته هایی که بالاتر از شاهد زدین البته رشته های متمرکز قبول شدید


ترازم که خوبه..بالای 9500
پس خدا کنه اسمم نیاد :Yahoo (112):

----------


## dars

ببخشید میشه سوال من رو جواب بدید فرضا من اگه فرهنگیان مصاحبه اش روقبول شم ولی رشته ای که بعد از اون زدم رو قبول شده باشم  
می تونم اون رشته رو برم
آخه الان من شنوایی رو زیر فرهنگیان زدم ولی مطمئن نیستم شنوایی رو قبول شم الان نظرم عوض شده میخوام اگه شنوایی روقبول شدم اونو برم از طرفی می ترسم شنوایی رو قبول نشم فرهنگیان رو از دست بدم خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاع نداره جواب بده
آیا فرهنگیان نیمه متمرکز هست

----------


## abolfazl77

> ببخشید میشه سوال من رو جواب بدید فرضا من اگه فرهنگیان مصاحبه اش روقبول شم ولی رشته ای که بعد از اون زدم رو قبول شده باشم  
> می تونم اون رشته رو برم
> آخه الان من شنوایی رو زیر فرهنگیان زدم ولی مطمئن نیستم شنوایی رو قبول شم الان نظرم عوض شده میخوام اگه شنوایی روقبول شدم اونو برم از طرفی می ترسم شنوایی رو قبول نشم فرهنگیان رو از دست بدم خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاع نداره جواب بده
> آیا فرهنگیان نیمه متمرکز هست


بله فرهنگیان نیمه متمرکز هست
باید یکی رو انتخاب کرد اگه میخواین برین شنوایی و مطمعن هستین که میارین برای مصاحبه نرین تا به منزله انصراف قطعی محسوب شه.

----------


## dars

> بله فرهنگیان نیمه متمرکز هست
> باید یکی رو انتخاب کرد اگه میخواین برین شنوایی و مطمعن هستین که میارین برای مصاحبه نرین تا به منزله انصراف قطعی محسوب شه.


نه مطمئن نیستم فقط هم بابل زدم 
رتبه زیر گروه یکم
۵۴۰۰ منطقه ۲ هست 
چون بومی هم هستم احتمالش هست بیارم
دبیری شیمی وزیست و ابتدایی رو بالاتر از شنوایی و آزمایشگاه زدم
دبیری ها رو حتما میخوام اما رو ابتدایی دو دلم ام 
الان ترسم این هست دبیری قبول نشم ابتدایی قبول شم بعد بفهمم شنوایی رو هم می شد بیارم ولی خودم اشتباها اونو پایین تر زدم
جواب نیمه متمرکز ها زمانش کی هست
جدا از رشته های شنوایی هست؟
با کارنامه سبز میشه جابه جا ش کرد؟

----------


## m-javad

> نه مطمئن نیستم فقط هم بابل زدم 
> رتبه زیر گروه یکم
> ۵۴۰۰ منطقه ۲ هست 
> چون بومی هم هستم احتمالش هست بیارم
> دبیری شیمی وزیست و ابتدایی رو بالاتر از شنوایی و آزمایشگاه زدم
> دبیری ها رو حتما میخوام اما رو ابتدایی دو دلم ام 
> الان ترسم این هست دبیری قبول نشم ابتدایی قبول شم بعد بفهمم شنوایی رو هم می شد بیارم ولی خودم اشتباها اونو پایین تر زدم
> جواب نیمه متمرکز ها زمانش کی هست
> جدا از رشته های شنوایی هست؟
> با کارنامه سبز میشه جابه جا ش کرد؟


تربیت معلم نیمه متمرکز نیست! متمرکز شرایط خاصه

----------


## dars

> تربیت معلم نیمه متمرکز نیست! متمرکز شرایط خاصه


حالا اونقدر احتمال وجود نداره شنوایی بیارم 
چون یکی تو همین انجمن گفت ظرفیتاش نصف شده نسبت به پارسال
حالا با کارنامه سبز میشه جابه جا کرد‌اگه آوردمش

----------


## abia_morid

> ببخشید میشه سوال من رو جواب بدید فرضا من اگه فرهنگیان مصاحبه اش روقبول شم ولی رشته ای که بعد از اون زدم رو قبول شده باشم  
> می تونم اون رشته رو برم
> آخه الان من شنوایی رو زیر فرهنگیان زدم ولی مطمئن نیستم شنوایی رو قبول شم الان نظرم عوض شده میخوام اگه شنوایی روقبول شدم اونو برم از طرفی می ترسم شنوایی رو قبول نشم فرهنگیان رو از دست بدم خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاع نداره جواب بده
> آیا فرهنگیان نیمه متمرکز هست


شما اگه مصاحبه ی فرهنگیان برو بری و قبول شی همون اول کار میرن ازت تعهد میگیرن قبل از کارنامه ی سبز میگیرن حالا واسه ی انصراف از ددانشگاه فرهنگیان هم خسارت میخوان (رقم های عجیب میگیرن  )  اگه احتمال قبولی توی شنوایی سنجی زیاده برای شما میتونی مصاحبه ی فرهنگیان رو نری اگه کمه احتمالش پیشنهاد میکنم بی خیال شنوایی ستجی بشید  :Yahoo (21):  حالا شما رتبه و ترازتون رو بگید

----------


## abia_morid

عوض کردن دانشگاه های معمولی بر اساس کارنامه ی سبز خیلی سخته دیگه فکر نکنم بتونی به اسونی رشتهی بعدی رو بری 


> حالا اونقدر احتمال وجود نداره شنوایی بیارم 
> چون یکی تو همین انجمن گفت ظرفیتاش نصف شده نسبت به پارسال
> حالا با کارنامه سبز میشه جابه جا کرد‌اگه آوردمش

----------


## m-javad

> حالا اونقدر احتمال وجود نداره شنوایی بیارم 
> چون یکی تو همین انجمن گفت ظرفیتاش نصف شده نسبت به پارسال
> حالا با کارنامه سبز میشه جابه جا کرد‌اگه آوردمش


خیلی سخته چون شما اگه اول تربیت معلم زدید قبول بشید بعد اونم تو کارنامه سبز قبول بشید بخواید برید باید به تربیت معلم خسارت بدید و اینکه موافقت بشه با این کار خودش یه بحث دیگست کلا زیاد روش حساب نکنید

----------


## dars

> شما اگه مصاحبه ی فرهنگیان برو بری و قبول شی همون اول کار میرن ازت تعهد میگیرن قبل از کارنامه ی سبز میگیرن حالا واسه ی انصراف از ددانشگاه فرهنگیان هم خسارت میخوان (رقم های عجیب میگیرن  )  اگه احتمال قبولی توی شنوایی سنجی زیاده برای شما میتونی مصاحبه ی فرهنگیان رو نری اگه کمه احتمالش پیشنهاد میکنم بی خیال شنوایی ستجی بشید  حالا شما رتبه و ترازتون رو بگید


رتبه ۵۴۰۰ زیر گروه ۱ منطقه ۲
تراز ۹۲۵۰
بومی هم هستم 
بابل فقط ۱۰ تا میخواد پارسال ۱۵ تا میخواست 
من باید برای شنوایی یه استان دیگه برم

----------


## abia_morid

بعد از فرهنگیان شنوایی سنجی کدوم استانن ها رو زدید ؟ در کل شانس قبولی دارید به شرطی که دانشگاه های خیلی تاپ رو انتخاب نکرده باشید(با توجه به کاهش ظرفیت ) خودتون فکر هاتون رو بکنید ببینید حاظرید ریسک کنید و مصاحبه رو نرید به امید شنوایی من جای شما بودم این ریسک رو نمیکرم در کل صلالح کار خویش خسروان داند  :Yahoo (105):  و این رو بگم اگه مصاحبه ی فررهنگییان رو قبول شید باید قید رشته ی های بعدی رو بزنید از چند تا از دوستان دانشجو ی دبیری پرسیدم خسارت انصراف در حین تحصیل رو یه چیزی بین 20 میلیون تا 60 میگفتن این یکی دو روزه رو خوب فکر کنید :Yahoo (83):  


> رتبه ۵۴۰۰ زیر گروه ۱ منطقه ۲
> تراز ۹۲۵۰
> بومی هم هستم 
> بابل فقط ۱۰ تا میخواد پارسال ۱۵ تا میخواست 
> من باید برای شنوایی یه استان دیگه برم

----------


## dars

> بعد از فرهنگیان شنوایی سنجی کدوم استانن ها رو زدید ؟ در کل شانس قبولی دارید به شرطی که دانشگاه های خیلی تاپ رو انتخاب نکرده باشید(با توجه به کاهش ظرفیت ) خودتون فکر هاتون رو بکنید ببینید حاظرید ریسک کنید و مصاحبه رو نرید به امید شنوایی من جای شما بودم این ریسک رو نمیکرم در کل صلالح کار خویش خسروان داند  و این رو بگم اگه مصاحبه ی فررهنگییان رو قبول شید باید قید رشته ی های بعدی رو بزنید از چند تا از دوستان دانشجو ی دبیری پرسیدم خسارت انصراف در حین تحصیل رو یه چیزی بین 20 میلیون تا 60 میگفتن این یکی دو روزه رو خوب فکر کنید


فقط بابل رو زدم طبق کانون رتبه ۵۱۰۰ آ‌ورده پارسال البته پارسال این دانشگاه ۱۵ می خواسته امسال ۱۰ تا

----------


## Zealous

> فقط بابل رو زدم طبق کانون رتبه ۵۱۰۰ آ‌ورده پارسال البته پارسال این دانشگاه ۱۵ می خواسته امسال ۱۰ تا


به نظرم مثبت فکر کنید.الان هم کاری نمیتونید بکنید تا زمانیکه کارنامه نهایی(سبز) بیاد

----------

